# FDA Warns Consumers of Online Drug Scam



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is just a good reminder to be careful when you take medicine, and be careful where you get them from.http://www.wkrn.com/nashville/news/ap-fda-...-scam/78047.htm


----------

